# is there any netflix movie or book of the epilogue after life of the elves, Gendalf Legolas and Frodo after the return of the king movie?



## lorddanielossy (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello please i don't mind getting the electronic copy or tittle of the movie of the after life of Frodo,Legolas and Gendalf in the west and what became of them.kindly list the books or movies.i heard another movie apart from the hobbit journey and lord of the rings came out.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 7, 2020)

JRRT never wrote anything about what Frodo, Bilbo, Gandalf, Galadriel and Elrond *did *in "The West" in the sense of Tol Eressëa and / or Valinor, or Sam later, or Legolas and Gimli even later, not in the way he described what happened in The Hobbit or The Lord of the Rings. What Alcuin posted in the "Morgul blade wound" thread sums up the background of *why *Frodo and Bilbo were allowed to journey the "straight road" normally shut to mortals to "the west" which was at the end of the Second Age "removed for the circles of the world".

Before Peter Jackson's movies, there had been three animated movies in 1977, 1978 and 1980, but these merely covered TH and LoTR, with several issues as to being true to the books.

What is now in preparation is an Amazon Prime TV streaming series, posts about which you can find in the section "Tolkien Media" under "Amazon's Lord of the Rings Series". But while they have named some actors and actresses who will have roles, this series is still very much in the preparation phase, and filming - or recording, or shooting, or whatever it's called nowadays - has not yet begun. There may be a mention about when the TV series is supposed to be aired in some of the links in that thread.


----------



## Miguel (Jan 7, 2020)

He's probably referring to the Tolkien biopic. It's all about John and Edith.


----------

